# Mitutoyo digital caliper questions



## DAN_IN_MN

I have a Mitutoyo 6" digital caliper which used to keep zero or current position when turned off.  Now, when turned on, it displays a number other than zero or current slid position.  I don't know the exact number, but it's the same number every time it's turned on.  It will zero and work properly.

Anyone know if this can be fixed by besides replacing it?


----------



## mikey

Have you tried removing the battery and cleaning it and the electrical contacts, then reinstalling? It won't hurt to try.


----------



## GK1918

Amazing electronics!  That seems to be a female caliper.  Mine has an alarm clock that wakes up in the middle of the night??  (good thing the hardware
down the street store has batterys)  And yes mine also when turned on has to be zeroed.   so I remove the batt. (if I remember)


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

mikey said:


> Have you tried removing the battery and cleaning it and the electrical contacts, then reinstalling? It won't hurt to try.



Yes, I have tried removing the battery.  Infact, I'm missing the battery door so I have tape holding the battery in with tape.



GK1918 said:


> Amazing electronics!  That seems to be a female caliper.  Mine has an alarm clock that wakes up in the middle of the night??  (good thing the hardware
> down the street store has batteries)  And yes mine also when turned on has to be zeroed.   so I remove the batt. (if I remember)



Okay, so, I'm not alone with this problem!

This leads to another question.  Anyone replace a battery door on these besides getting one from Mitutoyo?


----------



## PurpLev

have you tried replacing the battery all together with a new one (SR44 I believe)?


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

PurpLev said:


> have you tried replacing the battery all together with a new one (SR44 I believe)?



I haven't tried replacing the battery.  YET.


----------



## Ray C

Guys,

This is my personal strategy/opinion when it comes to calipers...  When you really want to measure something, use an appropriate micrometer.  I use calipers all the time but not for anything critical.  I have one Mity from eBay and several Harbor Freight in various sizes.  They all give about the same readings and they all eat batteries regardless if they're turned on or off -and it's way too much hassle to keep removing the battery.  For what I paid for the Mity, I bought all three of the HF units -and like I said, they all give about the same readings -none of which I trust as much as reading with a traditional micrometer.

I think calipers are fine for quick readings.  At one place I worked, the calipers had a serial cable connected to a computer so we could log the results of incoming QC inspections.  Basically, I view them as medium longevity devices.  Two of my oldest ones are about 4-5 years old and one is starting to act weird.  For the 20 bucks they cost, I consider them to have served me well...


Ray


----------



## nobog

Another option:

Use a *Dial* caliper. I've had the same one for 20 years - Zero is still Zero!

No batteries!

Jim


----------



## PurpLev

In general I'm an advocate for 'no batteries' instruments, but I have to say once I started using a digital mic - I just love the ease of doing relative measurements with them which you cannot do with with anything analog (just the simplicity of it is addicting)



nobog said:


> Another option:
> 
> Use a *Dial* caliper. I've had the same one for 20 years - Zero is still Zero!
> 
> No batteries!
> 
> Jim


----------



## 4GSR

I have a pair of Mitutoyo calipers that are sensitive to humidity.  They start reading differently at various positions in the caliper range.  They do just fine when the humidity is low.  I also have a Chinese pair that do the same.  Both will do it, even with new batteries!


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

Siskiyou said:


> My Mitutoyo Digimatic calipers also have an "Origin" button as well as the "Zero" button.  It is used for initial zero-ing of the caliper.
> If you have one, try holding that down for a couple of seconds with the jaws closed.  It may re-zero for you.



_*Well, I'm one HAPPY CAMPER!*_

I don't know why I couldn't get this thing to reset to zero!  I think I tried the suggestion listed above....

Reading the manual from *Mitutoyo *I got it reset!  Now when I turn it on with it closed, I see *0.0000*!  :thumbsup:

Maybe it was written a little differently.  Sometimes it takes a bit to sink in!

http://www.mitutoyo.co.jp/eng/support/service/manual/pdf/2086M1_Digimatic_Caliper.pdf

Anyone use the generic battery doors?


----------



## Senna

Dan,

I have a spare battery door or three I'd give you if you want one. The insurance company is taking them anyway and they won't miss a battery door. Not all burned up either!


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

PM sent.  TY!


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

Senna said:


> Dan,
> 
> I have a spare battery door or three I'd give you if you want one. The insurance company is taking them anyway and they won't miss a battery door. Not all burned up either!




Any progress on this one?  

Thank you!


----------



## Senna

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Any progress on this one?
> 
> Thank you!



Hmmm, thought I'd sent that already.

I'll look for another one or in my car for the envelope.


----------

